# الطرق المستخدمة في سمنتة الآبار الغازية



## رشيد الخولي (22 أغسطس 2009)

عند دراسة الطرق المتبعة في عمليات سمنتة الآبار الغازية سنجد أنها لا تختلف من حيث المبدأ عن طرق سمنتة الآبار النفطية ولكن الاختلاف يكمن في الإجراءات التي يجب إتباعها ونوعية المشاكل التي تصادفنا وعلى هذا الأساس تقسم عمليات السمنتة إلى ثلاثة أقسام..............
للمزيد يرجى مراجعة الربط التالي...........
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/1ryetk6s5p8co/23#


----------



## محمد الاكرم (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام
شكرا اخي على المجهودات المقدمة
وفقك الله


----------



## منير الشفتري (11 نوفمبر 2009)

thak yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyou


----------

